# Vape Bag



## Mahir (29/12/16)

I'm looking for a small basic Vape Bag capable of containing 3 tube mechs and a Tesla Invader 3.


----------



## Silver (29/12/16)

Maybe this one from Vape Cartel @Mahir ?
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/coilmaster-vape-bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------

